# Who knows how to print designs for skateboard decks



## Koscarcbiz (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm looking for information regarding how to print designs to be applied onto blank sk8 decks; besides screenprint. Please help!!! Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Why did you post this under Printmojo? Do they do decks?

If you posted here in error, you can click on the 'report bad post' button and have a mod move it to a better section where it's more likely to be seen.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Koscarcbiz said:


> I'm looking for information regarding how to print designs to be applied onto blank sk8 decks; besides screenprint. Please help!!! Thanks


Zazzle offers customizable skateboard decks through their print on demand system. Check here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/zazzle/t59418.html


----------



## Koscarcbiz (Jan 5, 2009)

I did not know where to post my question. I have seen zazzle's website. The thing is I'm starting my company and I would like to be as independent as possible initially. I would like to purchase the materials I need and create my decks. I'm an artist so I hold my work dearly. I'm just having trouble finding the right information regarding this subject. I have an Epson 9800, unfortunately Epson has discontinued their adhesive vinyl and my printer is unable to print solvent ink. So I'm feeling rather disappointed after 3 months of research. I'm a new business owner in school so my mind is on its tippy toes right now. I want to be thorough as I can as well as successful. 
I am truly grateful for all info.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Koscarcbiz said:


> I did not know where to post my question. I have seen zazzle's website. The thing is I'm starting my company and I would like to be as independent as possible initially. I would like to purchase the materials I need and create my decks. I'm an artist so I hold my work dearly. I'm just having trouble finding the right information regarding this subject. I have an Epson 9800, unfortunately Epson has discontinued their adhesive vinyl and my printer is unable to print solvent ink. So I'm feeling rather disappointed after 3 months of research. I'm a new business owner in school so my mind is on its tippy toes right now. I want to be thorough as I can as well as successful.
> I am truly grateful for all info.


That clears up your question a bit more 

If you have the budget for it, I think you could print skateboard decks with a DTG printer ($20,000+) or with a print and cut vinyl machine like a Roland Versacamm ($15,000+)

You could probably also hand paint, spray paint or airbrush them


----------



## Koscarcbiz (Jan 5, 2009)

Rodney I greatly appreciate your info. I would like to keep my startup as cost effective as possible. 15-20k is out of my range. I just received an email from a company suggesting heat transfer. Are you familiar with this process? If so could you give me details about it such as could I do it myself and materials etc. Thanks again


----------



## shersher (Jul 25, 2007)

I may be wrong don't take me 100% but I think I was told once before that some people heat transfer skateboards as well. Maybe you would need a sublimation system and a heat press that could press a skateboard. I am not sure though


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Kenneth,

I have seen everything from skateboards to guitars done with a VersaCamm. I was just recently at Fender and they have some great stuff. Most of the time they cover the substrate with a clear coat to protect the design and allow it to handle some beating. I know you said that you don't have the capital for a VersaCamm right now, but that does not mean you can't find a local sign shop that can do the work for you until you sell enough to get one yourself. I have seen a used VersaCamm SP go for around $8,000 from time to time. Just something to consider.

As far as heat transfers (and sublimation if you have a polyester coating on your board), sure they can work. However, you would only be able to put the design on the flat section of the deck because the heat transfer would have to be cured with a heat press (which is flat). The other thing I would be worried about is all wood has moisture in it. Heating the board up could cause some warping issues as the moisture will try to come out. There are several companies that do sublimation on snowboards, but most of them use a vacuum blanket oven (very expensive process). 

A dtg printer can do this as well, but you would still need to put the clear coat after you put the design on the board and the dtg inks are not UV resistant like the eco-solvent inks used by the VersaCamm. If you want to digital print directly to the board, then you might want to look at one of the solvent direct printers.

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## Koscarcbiz (Jan 5, 2009)

DAGuide, I appreciate the info you gave. I wish I could afford the solvent ink equipment. I spoke with a company today saw their prices and got excited. Then I looked into the printers thats when disappointment settled in again... I want to produce the best quality work that I can with my available resources. In regards to zazzle I received an email from a sk8 company owner and designer he said their boards suck. I don't know and I don't want my work discredited...Back to google 
Thanks again


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

You can get other inkjet vinyl and cut it down to 8.5 x 11 or whatever size your printer can handle. In a thread at the uscutter forums, several people have done this using samples from MacTac. Also, it doesn't need to be solvent printed, you can always apply an adhesive laminate over the print, though it will take some practice.

Are these boards are made to be used or displayed?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I would also consider the part where daguide suggested outsourcing just the printing part, to someone with a solvent printer such as a versacamm, and then apply them yourself. It shouldn't take to much to have them printed by outsourcing just the printed vinyl. We have a great referrals and recommendations section here, where you could try to find a referral to someone who could print just the vinyl for you. Just a thought. Hope this helps.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

sunnydayz said:


> I would also consider the part where daguide suggested outsourcing just the printing part, to someone with a solvent printer such as a versacamm, and then apply them yourself. It shouldn't take to much to have them printed by outsourcing just the printed vinyl. We have a great referrals and recommendations section here, where you could try to find a referral to someone who could print just the vinyl for you. Just a thought. Hope this helps.


That is what I was trying to say above. You don't have to pay for the equipment if you can find someone just to print and cut the design for you. Then you do the weeding and apply it to your boards yourself. Most local sign shops will have a printer / cutter that can do this type of work. The cost for doing this is going to be more than if you owned the equipment, but that will allow you to start to build a business and save some money to buy the equipment when you are ready. Just something to consider.

Mark


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Mark and Bobby Lee have given you some very good advise. Remember even very big companies like Boeing and GE outsource some of their work.
btw laminating the print would be a must.


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

Don't be afraid to outsource your art to someone who has a Versacam. We do only custom imprinting for our clients and never market their art as our own. Our clients range from the largest Museums, "former fortune" 500 companies, Galleries, and street artists. There are plenty of honest printers out there. My advice outsource and save your money. Concentrate on what you do best if you are a designer, then design. Let the printers spend their money on equipment and print. Most printers, don't design, don't sell peoples art, only print.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

My old boards were all screenprinted graphics. I dont know what they are doing today but I dont think printed vinyl is the answer. The first rail you hit the vinyl is going to shred and it probably isnt going to be very slick. A smooth surface is the key as all graphics are going to get chewed up. I would think for different solid colors on the bottom you would shoot them with a spray gun. I then think you could screen your art.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I agree with David that you can't just put something with an adhesive backing (i.e. sticker, heat transfer,...) on the board. That is why I mentioned you have to put a clear coat over the the graphic. I don't think just laminating the graphic is going to do the trick either. It needs to be a glossy coat or something similar that you would see on the boards now. I would do this even if the board was screen printed as the air dry screen print ink will come off the first time you do a rail slide as well in my opinion. Over time, the clear coat is going to come off as well. But at least your customer will get enough use out of the board to be happy and then will come back to purchase another one.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I would agree with Mark that a clear coat would be wise. I also think that can be sprayed over the graphic. Todays boards tend to be kind of generic shape wise but the graphics are wildly different. It seems the graphic becomes an important selling point in a showroom. We all know the boards are going to get chewed up pretty quickly. I think another important factor is weight.


----------



## Koscarcbiz (Jan 5, 2009)

You guys have been so helpful. check out this link. 
Apple (United Kingdom) - Pro - Profiles - Gavin Strange
This guy Gavin is in the UK doing what I want to. I guess I'm going to have to experiment. Could anyone give me some search terms so I can continue researching the companies that could produce the prints I need. 
I'm considering just using my Epson 9800 to print the images. Then spray an adhesive onto the deck then use that clear coat give the samples to some sk8ers I know and see the performance. Hit or miss I think it will be worth it. 
I really appreciate all of you. T-shirt forums has some of the greatest people. All of you many blessings.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2009)

im not sure but, dont they get the deck and layer the design and a clear vinyl and then pass it through a big heated roll. so i guess you could some how break it down. layer the design and vinyl, and get an extremely hot iron, or anything hot that you can apply a lot of pressure with. just my 2 cents.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I always thought people used dye sublimation for skateboards because it is far more durable/cheaper than vinyl or screen printing .....


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

PS. if you was to use vinyl on skateboard, you gotta use engineering grade because sticking stuff on wood and making it last will need some tough stuff : )
Regular stuff won't work because of the moisture that is in wood will effect adhesive over time


----------



## Arcomez (Apr 8, 2009)

Kenneth,
Printing on skateboards is a very specialized process. To describe it in a nutshell, the design is printed on a clear sheet of heat resistant plastic, kind of like a Durlar, or industrial acetate, applied or stuck to board and is ran through heated rollers that transfer the image to the deck. All you have to do next is peel off the clear sheet and you have a board. Kenneth this the industry standard. If you would like to see it for yourself try to find some footage of an episode of How It's Made. Now there are some more direct screenprinting techniques also. One of them involves using "bent" screens that conform to the shape of the board. It does allow you to print top to bottom but there will be some registration issues. Another method is considered the DIY or low tech way. This method involves using a deck as a jig for you to place your board on the press. The catch is that you can only print on the FLAT part of the deck. The idea of using printed vinyl was something started by non-skateboard minded people that just want to create a "show piece". Not that it's a bad thing, just not industry standard. If you really want to get the info straight from the manufacturers, try to Google it and you'll find it.


----------

